# Power converter



## ltaceman11 (Oct 8, 2008)

I own a 1991 Sunline Solaris(2490), it has a 40amp Magnetek Model#3240. I had some power problems but was able to fix it by replacing the internal fuse on the converter. My question is this, when I thought I would have to buy a new converter, I noticed that the new one only has a "+" in and "-" in. My camper has three wires to the converter. A red,white and black. The 110volt wiring is no problem. How would I wire the DC side of the converter if it only takes two wires and my camper has three?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 8, 2008)

Re: Power converter

I have upgraded one MH to the new converter.  The instructions are in the converter, but sorry, I cant remember exactly what you do.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Re: Power converter

Horace,, first of all welcome to the forums ,, and u did say the 12 volt side ,, right??   If so u do infact need the three wires ,, it's different from 120 volt ,, u know where the black is the hot ,, and the white is the neutral ,, and green is ground ,, well on the 12 volt end of it ,, red is + ,, black is - and the white is ground ,, and it should be attched to a buss kinda like the 120 volt ground wiring ,, but there should be a connection for it ,, even if it's just on the frame ,, remember it's 12 volts not 120    :approve:  :approve:


----------



## ironart (Oct 9, 2008)

Re: Power converter

Hi Horace and Welcome....730 is right ON.....

The only other option I can think of is an expensive Converter/Inverter which will do both charging and inverting from the batteries to 120VAC....
I had one on my boat and it had 2 12V outputs (one for each battery bank) it would monitor the house and start batteries separately and charge them as needed individually....

I don't think you are talking about one of those.........Sorry if I confused the issue


----------



## ltaceman11 (Oct 9, 2008)

Re: Power converter

Thanks for the help, I printed it out so I have it. I think I put the old converter back ok, everything is working. When I took it out, like an idoit, I didn't write the wire code down.
This is what my pwer converter wires state:
  A- Blue wire
       12 vdc positive output of the converter
 B- Red wire
       For 12vdc positive from the RV storage battery
 C - White wire
      For all 12vdc negatives from 12v circuits and RV 12v storage battery

Can you guys tell me if I am right?
 I hooked the blue wire from the converter to the black wire of RV
 I hooked the red wire from the converter to the red wire of the RV
 I hooked the white wire of the converter to the white wire of the RV

Right now the only thing I can't get to work is my refrig on gas, works on 110v


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Re: Power converter

well the fridge prob ,, might be a totally different matter ,, it could be a board prob ,, or a regulator prob,, or even a battery prob ,, what brand of fridge do u have ??? this will help    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## ltaceman11 (Oct 10, 2008)

Re: Power converter

I have a Dometic RM2610. The frig works great with 110v. On the front of the frig, it states when you turn the gas on, the little light on the front blinks and you hold a button in until it goes out, then it is supposed to be lit. The light doesn't blink, it doesn't make a sound. I checked out at the flue and the igniter doesn't even click. I know the gas is ok, I can run my heater and stove, no problems. I have a new battery and it is fully charged. Keep in mind that I purchased this trailer about 1 month ago and never tried the gas part of the frig, so I am unaware it worked before.
Thanks, Horace


----------

